# Tips Kill My Game



## CB350 (Aug 25, 2007)

If I try to "work" on my game I find it goes backwards. I was at Golfsmith today and got a chance to have a few quick hits on the swing monitor. My first three swings were excellent and my "smash factor" was pretty high. But, I got concerned with my lack of clubhead speed, it was around 90-95MPH with a driver.

So, I started trying to increase my club head speed without swinging harder but instead by trying to hang onto my "lag." Two swings later I couldn't hit the ball at all. 

It happens whenever I "work" at my game. Since I'm a trainer for another similar sport, I fully understand that making changes takes time because a "fix" doesn't take hold until it becomes muscle memory. During weekend courses I tell my students I can't make them better, all I can do is give them the tools and drills so they can do the work long term and make themselves better.

Either way, if I simply "feel" my way on the driving range or in the backyard hitting practice balls I get better. If I get a lesson and work on the drills given to me things go backwards, sometimes at a scary pace.

I want to start taking my game back to where it was prior to several surgeries and other medical problems. But, I find when I do the things everyone recommends, I get a lot worse. 

Does that make me unusual?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

your club head speed isnt slow. How do you normally hit the ball? Distance? lenght? I find that when I am trying to make a change to my swing sometimes I can focus to much on the change and other parts of my swing fall apart and hence you go backwards, you may or may not be doing this but I find it happens to me. 

Hope that helps happy golfing.


----------

